# So you want to * Breed Angels *



## jediwiggles (Aug 29, 2009)

Hello y'all, first thread I've started on this forum. I already feel very welcome seeing as how I've done a bit of trading with a few members. So let me start by saying I appreciate any and all advice, information, reference and help! So here's my history:

Kept about 5-6 fish tanks in the past 10-15 years. Many of which were what I would say "amateur" setups at best. My last tank however was what "re-ignited" my love for the hobby.

Got a wicked deal on a 12 gal Eclipse so I went for it. Bought into the idea that the all-in-one system was "the bomb" so I loaded up on gear and away I went.

This was the first tank I researched thus, I fishless cycled it. Which I found to be an amazing experience in that I learned a great deal about the "chemistry" of an aquarium.

I then stocked it in groups, 2 red devil koi angels, 15 priestella tetras, 3 zebra loaches, a peruvian plec and a various sort of low light plants (anubias, java moss, swords), and a few pieces of bogwood.

6 months later and this tank has flourished (Pictures will be included in later posts). I know turn my attention to my new setup. a 50Gal long that I have run for roughly 2-3 weeks now.

I'll stop there and list off the setup here.

50Gal Long
Flourite Red X 3 bags
2 pieces of bogwood
Ehiem 2213 filter with spray bar
Nova Extreme HOt5 2 lamp model
Nutrafin co2 (from my eclipse)

(Pictures to Follow of course)

Now since this is my first post I'll end it there. Seeing as how many of you will have questions, I know I've left a lot out. So I will end with what I hope to accomplish. Setup a small community of angels for breeding with the help of the forum.

Thank you in advance for replys, comments, crits, etc. I can't wait to get some more angels!

JediWiggles


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Hmmmm lol. You have all of those fish (2 angels, 15 tetras, 3 loaches and a pleco) in a 12 gallon tank and they are all thriving? That is really something else, I can't imagine they'd have much room to move around in there! 

As for the new setup, breeding substrate spawners like Angels is rarely ever accomplished in a community setting. It can certainly be done, and is, but not with the success you get with a dedicated breeding setup. The thing about breeding tanks is that it is rarely possible to meld both beauty and the elements necessary for a breeding tank. Yes, a nicely planted tank with rocks and driftwood looks great, but imagine the hassle trying to net fish in a setup like that. Once you start breeding fish, netting them becomes a regular thing. Almost all of my tanks are dedicated to breeding and I learned quickly that trying to make them look nice was a mistake. I was constantly ruining the look of the tank chasing fry or netting a female mouthbrooder to get her to spit. The effort of putting it all back together quickly becomes tedious. 

The other problem with a community type tank is the other fish. For one thing, cichlids of all sorts can be quite quite aggressive towards other fish when spawning so any other fish or even other angels would be at risk. On top of that, any eggs laid or fry hatched would be at risk of being eaten by the other fish in the tank. Then, you have to consider the space that will be required to raise up the new fry. I have dedicated "grow out" tanks for fry to mature in which lets them get to food without competing with faster, larger adults, keeps them from being eaten and keeps the main tank from becoming overpopulated. Of course, if simply seeing them breed is all you want then some of these considerations can be ignored.

If you really want to breed these fish though, I'd get a dedicated 20 - 30 gal tank and set it up sans substrate with a few pieces of vertical slate and a sponge filter. Once a pair forms in your community tank, take them out and put them in the 20 gal to let them do their thing. If they are good parents you can leave them in to raise the fry, if they aren't you can send them back to the main tank until you're ready for them again and then use the 20 as a first grow out for the fry. On that note, you will need another tank to raise the fry as they grow. I wouldn't go with less than 50 gal if you want to raise a bunch of angels to salable size. Breeding requires a considerable investment of space, time and effort but personally I find it to be one of the most rewarding aspects of fish keeping because it really shows that the fish are happy in their glass home and it allows you to see all aspects of their life cycles. 

In summation, I'd set up your new tank to be pretty with whatever fish you like, get 6 or more angels at a small size and let a pair form then get a few used tanks for breeding purposes and go from there.


----------



## jediwiggles (Aug 29, 2009)

Cory said:


> In summation, I'd set up your new tank to be pretty with whatever fish you like, get 6 or more angels at a small size and let a pair form then get a few used tanks for breeding purposes and go from there.


Sweet, now I need some help for angel stock, any recommendations on where I can pick some up from. Im in the mississauga area and the only decent angel stock I've gotten @ was where I picked up my red devil (Oakville Big Als). And I havent seen decent angels in there since.

So Im going to setup a angel community. recommendations as to tank conditions, aspects. I think I should be getting 7-9 so that I will have a for sure pairing. Cheers,

JediWiggles


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Well if you weren't in sauga I'd say check out finatics but that is out in scarborough so it'd be a day trip for you. Then again there are a lot of stores around there you could hit at the same time. I know there is a place in sauga or oakville called alternative aquariums but haven't heard anything good or bad about them really.


----------



## jediwiggles (Aug 29, 2009)

Cheers Cory, I got a ride so maybe I'll make the trip out there sunday. As for the place in sauga, gimme an address and I'll check it out. I'll take a look @ anything around my way.

JediWiggles



Cory said:


> Well if you weren't in sauga I'd say check out finatics but that is out in scarborough so it'd be a day trip for you. Then again there are a lot of stores around there you could hit at the same time. I know there is a place in sauga or oakville called alternative aquariums but haven't heard anything good or bad about them really.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Unfortunately, I don't know the addresses off hand for any of them, but I can list a few names and maybe a few others will pipe in and fill in the ones I forget and you can google them for addies. 

Markham/Scarb
Finatics, 
Silverstar Aquarium
Aqua Pet
Lucky's Aquarium
Indoor Jungle

I know Im forgetting a few

Sauga
Alternative Aquariums
Dragon _________ 

Hope this helps.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Sorry if this post came too late.

If you want to stay in Miss, Dragon Aquarium has some nice angels. They're right across from BA on the same side of the street in the Chinese plaza.


----------

